# the cases I have made……



## sunmilo (Nov 27, 2015)

hello guys，I came from China，sorry about my bad ng。


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 28, 2015)

seriously bad ass


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2015)

I like it


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 28, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 28, 2015)

How can I buy this!? It looks really well made and clean! Love how little space this mini itx take up.

I thought the ncase or dan a4 case was good. But I like your better with that purple colour.


----------

